# Want a REALLY fast browser?



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 3, 2016)

Fucking proprietary chimp shit for all you dumb fucks still enslaved By Mac and Winblozzze.
Only idiots use that shit.


----------



## dpr112yme (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.


thanks...


----------



## dpr112yme (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.


the picture associated with it looks like muslim flags...


----------



## dpr112yme (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.


first i thought it was a smiley face.. then i looked and it was the muslim symbol.. kinda neat but kinda scary..


----------



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

dpr112yme said:


> Lutroo said:
> 
> 
> > This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.
> ...


I guess that means you like it?


----------



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

dpr112yme said:


> Lutroo said:
> 
> 
> > This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.
> ...


Nah. Muzzie flag uses a single star, and the moon is reversed. Just try it. You'll love it. I can't believe how good it is. It like the difference between a skateboard and a ferrari.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

Likkmee said:


> Fucking proprietary chimp shit for all you dumb fucks still enslaved By Mac and Winblozzze.
> Only idiots use that shit.


Sounds to me like you worship at the Torvalds altar..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.


Used it for a while but back then it was as fast as everyone else.  The primary plus with it is the ability to use either the Trident, Gecko or WebKit search engines but I found the interface to be rather cluttered.


----------



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lutroo said:
> 
> 
> > This Browser just blew me away. It's called lunascape6. It's the fastest browser I've ever used. Web pages load in one second! I'm not kidding. If you want more information about it, just Google it for the website and download it if you like it. I'm just amazed by this thing. Try it. You'll like it.
> ...


It's not cluttered. In fact, it is highly customizable. It might deserve another look.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lutroo said:
> ...


Yeah, I was just looking at it, looks like they did a major reconfigure of the whole browser.


----------



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lutroo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And I just love having a browser that doesn't freeze up on me, like Chrome is constantly doing. That alone is worth the switch. I swear. Chrome had me pulling my hair out in frustration. Never going back.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lutroo said:
> ...


I don't use Chrome, no menu bar, I'm old fashioned that way........


----------



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lutroo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Would that mean you are a member of the old farts club?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lutroo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lutroo said:
> ...


My first pet was a baby T-rex........


----------



## Lutroo (Jul 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Lutroo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not quite that old. My first pet was a wooly mammoth.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 16, 2016)

I recently switched from Firefox to Opera - but made the homepage based on "ighome" which is a strong echo of the "intelligent" home page Google used to offer but dropped over a year ago.  Experience shows me that Opera is a little faster than Firefox and it has two really nice features:   1. Built-in, and very effective, ad-blocker, 2.  "VPN" - which allows you to randomize what websites see as your ip address - allowing you to select from a choice of countries.  Very handy with sites in Britain which have great videos that are blocked to The U.S.  BUT you have to remember to turn it off when using certain US (particularly financial) sites as they block non-US contacts.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2016)

*DIRECT LINKS TO DOWNLOADS ARE PROHIBITED.  *


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Back to topic. Fast Browsers.

Nitro was made to be a fast browser for people who want a secondary browser or have limited interest in a full blown Browser. Nitro opens without delay and shows websites quite quickly. It comes with the flash player included and bases on Chrome. If you don´t like this hint, please go to the mods and cry wolf, shitheads.






Download MxNitro  - MajorGeeks


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Back to topic. Fast Browsers.
> 
> Nitro was made to be a fast browser for people who want a secondary browser or have limited interest in a full blown Browser. Nitro opens without delay and shows websites quite quickly. It comes with the flash player included and bases on Chrome. If you don´t like this hint, please go to the mods and cry wolf, shitheads.
> 
> ...



Yeah, so you know, I didn't report you, but you should know better than to post a link to a download without telling people that is what it is.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Back to topic. Fast Browsers.
> ...


It was clear it is a browser with the name of Nitro. What else is there to say?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No, it isn't clear.  There is a reason there is a forum rule against direct links to downloads.  End of story.  I didn't report you, but you deserved it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So, where is that rule? No direct link, please, or I am offended.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ask the mod, I'm not a mod and I don't run this forum.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I assume it doesn´t exist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





> Not All Rules and Regulations are written. Not every circumstance can be foreseen. Moderator Discretion does apply. When in doubt, PM an Administrator or Moderator.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok back on topic...

I was having nothing but issues with Chrome freezing and Flash crashing.  I started using Avast SafeZone browser and flash hasn't crashed a single time yet.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No direct communication.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If ya have an issue with it PM a mod or admin, I'm currently neither.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The board provides an adequate tool in case of persistent unnerving.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Thou dost think far too highly of thyself......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I rather think you do. Dealing with you was funny sometimes but I couldn´t give a shit. And now, if you are not a fucking troll baby, go and tell your bullshits other people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I really think you need a refresher in English........  Or are the veins in your temples bulging......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No direct communication.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Don't you have some pro Putin propaganda to disseminate?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Didn´t you try the Yandex Browser so far? Really great stuff and fast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No but spandex browser works well for some people......


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


And your browser is Native Surf Application?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Tom toms and smoke signals.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Nov 17, 2016)

You 2 should really get a room...

Stuck with firefox only because of the pin tab function.  I really like that.


----------

